# Market Error



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep getting this error when I try to buy any app. I'm running Apex rx3. Anyone have any ideas?

Edit: I tried clearing cache and data. No luck.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I keep getting this error when I try to buy any app. I'm running Apex rx3. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Edit: I tried clearing cache and data. No luck.


Which version of the Market are you running? Latest version is 3.1.3. 
Also, did you try clearing the cache via the "manage applications" menu in settings?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> Which version of the Market are you running? Latest version is 3.1.3.
> Also, did you try clearing the cache via the "manage applications" menu in settings?


I tried that and clearing the data. No luck. I am running 3.1.3.


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting the same error but on shuji 2.0


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Fabolous is going to check out the issue with Apex tonight. You should ask Sensei about it.


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> I tried that and clearing the data. No luck. I am running 3.1.3.


When did this start occuring? i.e, after I installed Apex. Which version of Apex are you running? 
The newest version still has bugs that need to be worked out. This might be one of those bugs.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I posted a workaround in the Apex thread that worked for myself and a couple others:

"Howdy. I had the market issue. It wouldn't download any paid apps (got the error), but would push them if I purchased on the comp. I tried all the same steps as you but then on a whim, before I factory reset, I installed the Dark Market mod from the following thread. Renamed the old market to vending.apk.old, pushed it into system/apps/ and set permissions using Root Explorer (if you don't have it, get it!), and rebooted. My market has worked perfectly since then. Also, don't forget you'll need to set the system/ folder to R/W in order to make any changes.

Link: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4086-7-Themes-For-Android-Market-3.1.3-*Rooted-Users*

Hope that helps!"


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

"EsotericPunk said:


> I posted a workaround in the Apex thread that worked for myself and a couple others:
> 
> "Howdy. I had the market issue. It wouldn't download any paid apps (got the error), but would push them if I purchased on the comp. I tried all the same steps as you but then on a whim, before I factory reset, I installed the Dark Market mod from the following thread. Renamed the old market to vending.apk.old, pushed it into system/apps/ and set permissions using Root Explorer (if you don't have it, get it!), and rebooted. My market has worked perfectly since then. Also, don't forget you'll need to set the system/ folder to R/W in order to make any changes.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know if it works for shuji 2.0?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Problems on aosp liberty too.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

gt1989 said:


> Would you happen to know if it works for shuji 2.0?


Never tried it on Shuji (or AOSP Liberty). Don't think I tried to buy anything in the week I had it. Can't really hurt anything to give it a shot. You can always switch back if it doesn't work and wait for an official fix to drop.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wiping data and wiping cache seemed to fix my problem.


----------



## SRVBluesman (Aug 31, 2011)

Use the Dark Market fix Fab posted on twitter last night. Also check out the forum for Apex-I posted this problem there as well.


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey what's Fab's twitter name?... I'm mobile so I cant see sigs or profile stuff...Dark Market is mine so I wanna see what is different on it cause this issue is system wide... some roms let ya buy and update.... others don't..... thanks... 

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

@bigxie

Sent from my DROIDX while wearing a tinfoil hat


----------



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks!... 

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------

